# Ремонт аккордеона



## broddum (28 Май 2014)

Помогите найти мастера по ремонту аккордеонов в Омске. Учусь игре на аккордеоне, друзья отдали мне инструмент weltmeister stella 3/4 в достаточно потрепанном состоянии. Спасибо всем, кто откликнется


----------



## qwark (18 Сен 2014)

Подскажите, как привести корпус аккордеона в свежее состояние, что бы целлулоид выглядел как новый.Ну или почти


----------



## vev (18 Сен 2014)

qwark (18.09.2014, 23:01) писал:


> Подскажите, как привести корпус аккордеона в свежее состояние, что бы целлулоид выглядел как новый.Ну или почти


Эта тема выходит далеко за рамки данного форума. Вы с легкостью найдете гору информации на
http://forum.mirbajana.com

Читайте форум "Мир баяна", задавайте там вопросы и будет Вас счастье


----------

